# [GUIDE] Upgrading a Nokia Lumia 920 (RM-820) to Windows 10 Mobile in 2021/2022



## nate0 (Mar 9, 2022)

I have been getting a lot of questions regarding the Lumia 920 for North America (RM-820) as it pertains to upgrading to Windows 10 mobile.  When I upgraded, I found converting it to a different variant (unbranding) was the easiest way for myself.  Since removing the blog post I decided to post all the info and links here even if the steps are duplicated else where.


 ---##RM-820 from 2012

Upgrading a Nokia Lumia 920 to Windows 10 Mobile#windowsphone #Lumia920 One of the greatest from 2012 is even better #nokia #lumia #Lumia920 #WindowsPhone

*Tools/Items needed:

Windows Phone Internals 2.8 -- Downloads - Windows Phones Internals (wpinternals.net)

Custom ROM for the Lumia 920 -- Download link

OTC updater -- Download link *_thank you @trogper _

*Engineering Bootloader for the Lumia 920 (SBL3) -- Download link

Win10 Mobile (Semi-)Offline Update Project packages -- Download link

IUTOOL --  Download link 

This is not an exhaustive step by step write up...meaning it is a high level order of steps to get the RM-820 to update to Windows 10 Mobile...

Use these tools and steps at your own risk! If you care about your mobile device or worry that you will do irreversible damage to it then don't do it or do. The choice is yours...*

1. Install Windows Phone internals

2. Factory flash the RM-820 with the factory ffu (RM820_3051.50009.1425.2001_RETAIL_nam_usa_100_01_443332_prd_signed.ffu)for the RM-820 from Windows Phone Internals 2.8. You can download it directly from within Windows Phone Internals 2.8.

3. Once flashed boot the phone up set it up completely. Once setup unlock the bootloader using WinPhone Internals 2.8 following the steps needed.

4. Once unlocked flash the *Custom ROM for the Lumia 920 *link above...flashing all three partitions. This will convert your Lumia 920 (RM-820) into a RM-821.

5. Once flashing is complete, you can test it to see if all functions normally.  If it does you can either leave it this way or go further. I had to go further because I had issues updating to newer Windows 10 Mobile builds, and my keyboard was broken.

6. To get further updates on the Windows 10 mobile builds we are going to rollback the Phone to Windows Phone 8.1 using the RM-821 FFU. Flash it using Windows Phone Internals 8.1 (RM821_3051.50009.1451.1_RETAIL_eu_euro2_248_01_476635_prd_signed.ffu).  Found here
*Phone model: *Lumia 920
*PackageTitle: *RM-821 VAR EURO2 DE CV GREY
*Product Code: *059S250
*manufacturerHardwareModel: *RM-821
*Last Firmware: *3051.50009.1451.1001





7. Once flashed boot the phone and set it up completely. Check to make sure it has Windows Phone 8.1 version 8.10.14219.341 or higher. If not check for updates over wifi.

You will not succeed the next step unless the Lumia 920 has Windows Phone 8 version 8.10.14219.341 or higher.

8.  Extract 768x1280 folder from *Win10 Mobile (Semi-)Offline Update Project packages (*win10_mobile_offline_updater_v41.wim). Using iutool send the packages from the 768x1280 folder to the Lumia 920. Let if complete and update to Windows 10 Mobile.

After it boots set it up. Get to the home screen. Do not let it update and do not send any updates to it.

9. Unlock the bootloader of the Lumia 920 using Windows Phone Internals 2.8 but this time also send the SBL3 bootloader image link above.

This will allow you to unlock the bootloader with Mass storage enabled.

10. Once you are able to access the device using Mass Storage navigate to the drive of the phone (in my case it was E:\. Once there navigate to Windows\System32\Config. Here are the registry hives. Load the hive system using your registry editor on your PC. Once loaded navigate to the tree below:

Lumia920hiveSystem --> Platform --> DeviceTargetingInfo

In this registry key you will find many values. Change the following values to match those of a Lumia 950 XL US model.

PhoneManufacturerModelName change it to RM-1085_126279. Next change PhoneModelName from Lumia 920 to Lumia 950 XL. Then edit PhoneHardwareVariant and change it to RM-1085.

After complete, you can double check that the changes are valid. Then unload the Lumia 920 registry hive that you mounted. Once unloaded you can boot the phone up if you need one last time but do not update it since the bootloader is unlocked.

11. Next relock the boot loader using Windows Phone Internals 2.8

Once locked boot the phone up completely to the start screen.

12. Now connect the phone with cable and use the OTC Updater to update to any further Windows 10 Mobile build you want. Once you feel like you are on a build that you want to use you can factory reset the phone to reset the Registry changes in the OS, this will force it to stay on that OS build since the Lumia 920 does not have any production OS builds created for it further that the TH2 updates...

Alternatively you can let it download the updates over wifi but sometimes that can be time consuming.


----------



## meluvalli (Jan 3, 2023)

Hey there.  Thanks for the write up...  I am having an issue with updating because my phone is stuck on version 8.10.12393.890.  When I check for updates, it gives an error "We are currently unable to check for updates.  (80190194)".  I tried resetting the phone, and get the same error.  I can't get version 8.10.14219.341 or higher because of this.  Is there a workaround?  Maybe an offline update or something?

Opps.  Never mind!  When I reset it last time, it went up to 8.10.14234.375.  So, Looks like I'm good


----------



## nate0 (Jan 3, 2023)

meluvalli said:


> Hey there.  Thanks for the write up...  I am having an issue with updating because my phone is stuck on version 8.10.12393.890.  When I check for updates, it gives an error "We are currently unable to check for updates.  (80190194)".  I tried resetting the phone, and get the same error.  I can't get version 8.10.14219.341 or higher because of this.  Is there a workaround?  Maybe an offline update or something?
> 
> Opps.  Never mind!  When I reset it last time, it went up to 8.10.14234.375.  So, Looks like I'm good

Click to collapse


----------



## meluvalli (Jan 4, 2023)

Couple quick questions if you don't mind.  I got it all up and running.  I know there are no more updates and this is old, but when I try to launch "Weather" and "News" apps, they just say "To use this app, download the latest version".  If you hit "Get it now", it opens the Windows Store, and say's I already own this item and shows "Launch".  And of course does the same thing again..  I tried going into Windows Store manually, and checking for updates, it had lots of updates, so I installed them all and now it says "You're good to go  All your trusted apps and games from Microsoft Store have the latest updates."

Any suggestions?  Is this a hopeless cause?


----------



## nate0 (Jan 4, 2023)

meluvalli said:


> Couple quick questions if you don't mind.  I got it all up and running.  I know there are no more updates and this is old, but when I try to launch "Weather" and "News" apps, they just say "To use this app, download the latest version".  If you hit "Get it now", it opens the Windows Store, and say's I already own this item and shows "Launch".  And of course does the same thing again..  I tried going into Windows Store manually, and checking for updates, it had lots of updates, so I installed them all and now it says "You're good to go  All your trusted apps and games from Microsoft Store have the latest updates."
> 
> Any suggestions?  Is this a hopeless cause?

Click to collapse



Could be the version of Windows 10 mobile you are on...not all version support the latest apps or even the latest store app version. If you have forced Windows 10 mobile to update as far as it can go then those sepcific app APIs were turned off by Microsoft purposely peraps even back in 2020-2021 when they complete shut down and washed their hands of W10M....


----------



## miedzianykumpel (Saturday at 9:53 PM)

witam po załadowaniu systemu hive za pomocą edytora rejestru nie mogę przejść do drzewa poniżej: ponieważ nie pokazuje mi (Lumia920hiveSystem), co mam teraz zrobić;

*Mod translation:*  hello after loading the hive system with the registry editor I can't go to the tree below: because it doesn't show me (Lumia920hiveSystem) what should I do now;


----------



## nate0 (Saturday at 10:21 PM)

miedzianykumpel said:


> witam po załadowaniu systemu hive za pomocą edytora rejestru nie mogę przejść do drzewa poniżej: ponieważ nie pokazuje mi (Lumia920hiveSystem), co mam teraz zrobić;
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5804545

Click to collapse



Since this is an American hosted site/forum please use a web translator to post both native and English text... 

Since you imported on your own the registry hive I assume you either copied the hive from the phone to your computer or attempted to directly import the hive from the phone... But you did not explain the steps in detail. How are you loading the registry hive? When you load it you need name it something unique... Also if you are unfamiliar with loading and editing registry databases in an offline environment Microsoft has some kb you can research and learn how to perform that function and operate it. 

Was there an error?


----------



## miedzianykumpel (Saturday at 11:56 PM)

nate0 said:


> Ponieważ jest to podstawowa witryna/forum, tłumaczenie tłumacza internetowego, aby opublikować zarówno tekst w języku ojczystym, jak i angielskim...
> 
> Ponieważ samodzielnie zaimportowałeś, zainstalowałeś, że albo zdecydowałeś się włączyć z telefonu na swój komputer, albo bezpośrednio zaimportowałeś funkcję z telefonu… Ale nie wyjaśniłeś żadnych kroków. Jak ładujesz dodatek? Kiedy go ładujesz, musisz włączyć dodatek specjalny… jeśli nie jesteś zaznajomiony z ładowaniem i edytowaniem bazy danych wprowadzonych w środowisku offline, Microsoft ma trochę kb, które możesz włączyć i sprawdzić, jak wykonać tę konfigurację i wprowadzić ją.
> 
> Czy istnieje błąd?

Click to collapse


----------



## miedzianykumpel (Saturday at 11:58 PM)

nate0 said:


> Ponieważ jest to amerykańska witryna/forum, użyj tłumacza internetowego, aby opublikować zarówno tekst w języku ojczystym, jak i angielskim...
> 
> Ponieważ samodzielnie zaimportowałeś gałąź rejestru, zakładam, że albo skopiowałeś gałąź z telefonu na swój komputer, albo próbowałeś bezpośrednio zaimportować gałąź z telefonu… Ale nie wyjaśniłeś szczegółowo kroków. Jak ładujesz gałąź rejestru? Kiedy go ładujesz, musisz nazwać go czymś wyjątkowym… Również jeśli nie jesteś zaznajomiony z ładowaniem i edytowaniem baz danych rejestru w środowisku offline, Microsoft ma trochę kb, które możesz zbadać i dowiedzieć się, jak wykonywać tę funkcję i obsługiwać ją.
> 
> Czy wystąpił błąd?

Click to collapse


----------



## miedzianykumpel (Saturday at 11:59 PM)

nie wystąpił żaden błąd. dostałem się bez problemu do pamięci masowej windows > system32> config. puźniej przeszedłem do tego miejsca co na zrzucie ekranu

no error occurred. I got to the storage windows > system32> config without any problems. then I went to the place as in the screenshot


----------



## nate0 (Sunday at 12:55 AM)

miedzianykumpel said:


> nie wystąpił żaden błąd. dostałem się bez problemu do pamięci masowej windows > system32> config. puźniej przeszedłem do tego miejsca co na zrzucie ekranu
> 
> no error occurred. I got to the storage windows > system32> config without any problems. then I went to the place as in the screenshot

Click to collapse



"Lumia920hiveSystem" is what I named the system registory db I imported from the Lumia...When importing you have to give it a name so you can find it. I am assuming you unlocked the boot loader and enabled mass storage mode?


----------



## miedzianykumpel (Sunday at 1:24 AM)

nate0 said:


> Ponieważ jest to podstawowa witryna/forum, tłumaczenie tłumacza internetowego, aby opublikować zarówno tekst w języku ojczystym, jak i angielskim...
> 
> Ponieważ sam zaimportowałeś, zainstalowałeś, że albo zdecydowałeś się włączyć z telefonu na komputer, albo bezpośrednio zaimportowałeś wykonanie z telefonu… Ale nie wyjaśniłeś żadnych czynności. Jak ładujesz dodatek? Kiedy go ładujesz, włącz dodatek specjalny… Jeśli nie jesteś zaznajomiony z ładowaniem i edytowaniem bazy danych, które dodały w środowisku offline, Microsoft ma trochę kb, możesz włączyć i sprawdzić, jak to zrobić, aby włączyć i wprowadzić ją.
> 
> Czy istnieje błąd?

Click to collapse





nate0 said:


> „Lumia920hiveSystem” to nazwa bazy danych rejestru systemowego, którą zaimportowałem z Lumii… Podczas importowania musisz nadać jej nazwę, aby można było ją znaleźć. Zakładam, że odblokowałeś program ładujący i włączyłeś tryb pamięci masowej?

Click to collapse



tak odblokowałem
program ładujący i podłączyłem telefon w tryb pamięci, ale nie nadałem jej nazwy.



tak, odblokowałem bootloader i przełączyłem telefon w tryb pamięci, ale nie nazwałem go.


----------



## nate0 (Sunday at 1:27 AM)

miedzianykumpel said:


> tak odblokowałem
> program ładujący i podłączyłem telefon w tryb pamięci, ale nie nadałem jej nazwy.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You do not need to name the phone but if the Windows Regedit allows you to load the hive of the Lumia then you will be prompted to name the hive you chose to load..


----------

